# Aphids for Frogs



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, I am planning on getting a phyllobates bicolor from Josh's Frogs not USA Frogs(Thanks for the tips) and was wondering if adults of this species would accept a staple of aphids with crickets, springtails, & fruit flies as a treat time to time. Would they accept it? What would the feeding schedule be? Will springtails work in aquarium gravel with patches of mood moss?


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh! What about the same thing about the food but replace aphids with bean beetles. Would juvenile or adults accept them? I want to culture them without buying new cultures. Are kidney beans okay for them or should I buy cheap beans. Am trying to reduce cost as much as possible without it being detrimental to the frog's health.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The frogs you want can eat larger feeders so, you should be good...


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Aquarium gravel with mood moss? Could you describe what kind of enclosure you are planning to have for the frog? 

As to the question, most prefer to use fruit flies as a staple for dart frogs. I know that aphids are a part of their diet in the wild, but I'm not sure what percentage, so I can't say if it can be used as a staple or not. You can certainly begin culturing them though.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Andrew...before you get your frog...read up on the forums here--especially the beginners forum. Establish your plants after the cleansing program described in the forum...some members may be willing to send you some plants...your teachers may share some--you have to ask/thank... use your imagination to make a vivarium you want to look at day after day, knowing you have given your frog(s) a nice home...


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies as to the aquarium gravel with mood moss, I wanted a mossy hill downwards toward the small pool I have. As for Judy's post, I am sorry for the numerous questions that have been previously answered. Will read other posts. Thanks!


----------

